Ask HN: which tools/services would you recommend to fellow web developers? - developerioi
======
shanecleveland
Services I use and am quite happy with:

[https://www.webfaction.com](https://www.webfaction.com)

[https://www.fastmail.com](https://www.fastmail.com)

[https://postmarkapp.com](https://postmarkapp.com)

[https://beanstalkapp.com](https://beanstalkapp.com)

[https://sequelpro.com](https://sequelpro.com)

[https://www.panic.com/transmit/](https://www.panic.com/transmit/)

[https://clickontyler.com/virtualhostx/](https://clickontyler.com/virtualhostx/)

------
softwareqrafter
[http://fairpixels.pro](http://fairpixels.pro) \- for unlimited ui design
(only if you have multiple client projects)

[http://basecamp.com](http://basecamp.com) \- goes without saying

------
abra_kadabra
It all depends on what the web developer is trying to accomplish. Without
knowing that the best advice I could give is make sure you have a quite
environment. Everything else aside, being able to focus for long stretches of
time is more important than most things.

------
mod
insomnia rest client

------
assafmo
github pages

webtask.io

gitlab for private work

